# Kann man mit Java auf Windows Dienste zugreifen bzw steuern?



## picpondorr (25. Jul 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen,

wollte nur in Erfahrung bringen ob man mit Java auf Windows Dienste zugreifen bzw. sie auch steuern kann ?


----------



## thE_29 (25. Jul 2005)

net start/stop

mit net start alleine bekommst alle Dienste was laufen!


----------



## picpondorr (25. Jul 2005)

danke


----------



## Guest (25. Jul 2005)

thx für Frage 1:

Frage 2: kann man dann mit Java ermitteln wann der Dienst gestoppt bzw. wieder gestartet ist, um ganz sicher zu gehen das der Dienst gestoppt und wieder gestartet wurde?


----------



## aquanox (25. Jul 2005)

Die Dienste in Windows sind etwa so wie die Dienste in Linux, man kann entweder über Kommandobefehle arbeiten und Rückgaben parsen oder man findet eventuell einen Wrapper, wobei dann allerdings die Platformunabhängigkeit verloren geht.

zu deiner Frage 2:
Falls Windows den Dienst nicht automatisch neu startet kannst du ihn beenden und dann prüfen ob er nicht mehr in der Liste ist. Danach einfach wieder starten.


----------



## picpondor (25. Jul 2005)

danke für die Antwort.

Also kann mit Java WindowsSystem befehle auslösen.

Frage3: Kann es zu problemen kommen wie rechte, das Windows was nicht erlaubt ?


----------



## aquanox (25. Jul 2005)

Du kannst mit Java jeden Befehl ausführen den du sonst über die Eingabeaufforderung oder über "Start - Ausführen" benutzen würdest. Dabei ist natürlich zu beachten, dass Java nur die Befehle ausführen kann, die auch der Benutzer ausführen darf unter dem das Java Programm gestartet wurde.

Ich denk mal der net start Befehl kann auch vom Gast ausgeführt werden, hab ich aber nicht getestet.


----------



## picpondor (25. Jul 2005)

damit wurden alle meine Fragen beantwortet, danke nochmals


----------

